# What has worked for you and your weight loss?



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Ive completely cut out all sugary drinks from my diet. And its already made such a difference!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I lost 2stone on the slimming world diet in under a year and with no extra exercise required.

I do have a friend in our slimmin goup who lost 8 stone in just under a year! regularly loosing a minimum of 4lb a week, often 6 or 7lbs.

in our group there is even a lady who is confined to a wheelchair (paralysed from the waist down) and she is loosing a steady 2lb a week.


----------



## robohog (Nov 24, 2011)

Download "myfitnesspal" at myfitnesspal.com. It works on your smartphone. tell it how much you wanna lose per week, input weight and height and it calculates your daily calorie intake. gives you more calories if you do excercise. It does not tell you what to eat and how much to eat. it has a built in data base with tons of common foods and fast foods!. simply select what you ate and it will tell you how many calories you have left for the day. 

It hate being told what to eat and what not to eat. this works awesome! If you like pepsi, you find creative ways to sneak pepsi in and still come under calories and still lose weight. You also start to read labels. an app called "fooducate" is a good one too. at the market, scan the item you wanna buy. It gives you an A - F rating and can tell you better alteratives!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I would suggest running. Also, I quit drinking soda/ etc., and I watch my portions- multiple snacks (fruits, nuts, light healthy stuff) throughout the day. Plus, muscle can only help- I would suggest doing light 15-30 minute exercises with a five pound weight, or something- you said you wanted to lose weight, not gain muscle, so light weights would probably be best. And if you want exercises or recipes for a light healthy snack, all you have to do is do a search on google. It's great, lol.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I can't lose weight without working out, very hard. So, I walk/run 3 miles a day on my treadmill, and incorporate resistance exercises (I use a total gym, but any resistance will do it).

I got tired of recording everything I eat (weight watchers) so I restrict most whites (white bread, rice, potatoes, pasta) and load up on veges and lean protein. No soda, much water!

I try to follow a bit of advice from someone I respect in the health world. He said to try to eat what would rot. So anything processed is greatly restricted , though not eliminated(deprivation doesn't really work) and fruit and veges are the largest consumption.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I think soda is my greatest adversary. I have always hated water and have to force myself to drink the recommended amount of water. 

I have pretty good stamina as far as physical labor goes. I think mostly I am anxious about facing a gym with other people, so I think I'll look for a treadmill or some low impact way to start. I have quite a few back and neck problems, so low impact would help. 

Also, I am making myself go swim laps every day. We have a pool that is always open at my apartment complex and I have always heard swimming is a great way to exercise. Plus I'm a great swimmer!

As far as food plans go, I tend to not get hungry until mid afternoon. I've started to try breaking up meals during the day. I'm not big on sweets and I actually prefer healthier foods like vegetables and salad. 

So here are my priorities: 
Find an exercise I can do daily to up physical routine. 
Cut back on sodas and force myself to drink water. 
Eat smaller, more frequent meals during the day and not snack after dark. 

Also, has anyone heard that grilled meats are great ways to lose fat? My grandfather lost a ton of weight by switching to grilled food.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I've never heard that, but it kind of makes sense- if you have to choose between grilled and breaded, breaded is supposed to be much more unhealthy.
I would suggest drinking sparkling water, flavored water, or tea, instead of soda- that's how I quit. I liked soda because of the taste and the fizz, which water obviously doesn't have- I always thought water was bland. At first I had to force myself a bit to not touch the soda, as it was pretty much an addiction, but now I don't drink it at all- in fact, I don't even like it anymore.


----------



## robohog (Nov 24, 2011)

If your gonna sub tea for soda, consider getting a keurig coffee maker.


----------



## englishaqh (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi!! 

Well first of all I just want to say that I think it's awesome you are using your riding as motivation for your fitness. People of all shapes and sizes are beautiful, but fitness can help a lot in your everyday life. 

Last year, sometime before Easter, I remember being with friends and we were just sitting around eating unhealthy sweet food. Now, I still like the rewarded dessert and unhealthy snack, but it was that night I remember feeling frustrated with myself... just ready to change the lifestyle that I had grown to know. I don't think I was riding at that point, unless I'm forgetting. 

Since then, I've gone through times of "YES I LOVE EXERCISE WOOO" and "are you kidding me, I love to just relax and watch netflix." Now, it's good to have relaxation days as well, but it's important to lead an active and healthy lifestyle... and to the riding lifestyle feeling this way is important because the barn life is demanding (certainly in a good way). 

Recently I joined a gym with my sister. Between my trips to the barn and my trips to the gym (I don't go every day but I try to go at least a couple days a week) I feel as though I'm getting in better shape. I also realized, at that time last year, that I need to change my feelings about eating.

Eating is a weird concept. So, yeah, it's fine to treat yourself to things every now and then. And if you wait a year to have dessert, it's especially difficult because then your sweet tooth overtakes all of your feelings (so treat yourself every now and then so that doesn't happen hah). And getting crazed about what your weight is and counting calories isn't the answer, and I know it wasn't for me. But if you are passionate enough to say, "hey, i want to change for the well being of my horse and myself" ANYTHING is possible. Just be conscious of your food, do a little research now and then, maybe keep a food journal if you feel it would help but don't infatuate yourself with the amount of calories you eat... remember, carbs are a short term source of energy, starches take a little more time for the body to use. Carbs aren't the enemy, only in excess can they be harmful! And as far as working out goes, the gym is awesome for me... I have found a lot of happiness in the stationary bike and many calories burnt, as well as some of the other equipment. I don't know about you guys but my horse is my best friend and riding is such a God-given passion of mine, the whole riding thing makes me so motivated to gain muscle and shed unnecessary pounds to increase my fitness and riding experience.

Best of luck to everyone in your riding journeys


----------



## Silent one (Aug 22, 2011)

Good luck on the weight loss! I recently lost 40 pounds and still have 20 to go to get to ideal weight. I actually went to my doctor to get help. He gave me phenterimine(sp) to get started and a list of "good foods" and "bad foods", LOL.

Along with taking the medicine I counted fat grams and stayed under 20 fat grams a day. I got a book that told me that fat grams in various foods. If I couldn't count the fat grams I didn't eat it. I could always find something to eat and I love fruits and veggies. Kept them around all the time so I never really got hungry.

And I started walking a lot, every chance I got. Plus we are on the eight floor at work so I climbed the stairs twice a day.

I lost 40 pounds in 5 months! And I am terrible on will power, so if I can do it anyone can. 

Oh yeah, also no sodas or soft drinks unless they are diet.


----------



## Adam Williams (Jul 12, 2012)

Walk! It’s the best form of exercise for me. I walk for 40 minutes daily and it really helps to burn those calories and besides its free!!  Since you come across as an outdoorsy person, I recommend you take up a good cardio exercise. As far as food is concerned, try to eat healthy by way of high proteins and low carbohydrates. Tea, flavored water are good advices. Skipping breakfast piles up the weight very fast. So start your day with a good bowl of oat bran. Also, start a weight loss plan like the Dukan low carb diet. I love their 4 phased personalized programs for each dieter.


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

RNY was what I had to do. Yes it's drastic and completely life altering, but it saved my life. No, it isn't the 'easy' way out either.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

What has worked for me is a complete change in diet, eating habits, and my lifestyle. 

The key is to NOT think that you're on a diet. It HAS to be a lifestyle change. 

I eat healthy foods, and exercise because it's good for me, not that I have to do it. My diet consists of fresh vegetables, fruit, lean meats such as chicken, fish, pork, and if I'm looking for a snack either a low-fat yogurt or a some sort of natural granola product.

I have eliminated as many processed carbs as possible and everything I eat could either be harvested, hunted, or made with other natural foods.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

BW has totally revamped herself in a short period of time. She knows what she is talking about! If water is not "your cup 'o tea" try it really cold & w/some citrus or cucumber slices in it. Might help.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Back when I had a lot more weight to shed, cardio (in the form of Zumba, Wii fit, or DDR) three to four times a week helped (plus riding once a week). I also tracked my food with sparkpeople.com (it's free) and started reading food labels and watching my portions. I tried to eat slowly, putting the fork down every bite, and I always left a bite of something on my plate. Eventually, my stomach shrunk and I could eat a lot less and still feel satisfied. 

I also cut way back on sugar, meaning pop was a no-no. 

Now that I've plateaued, I've changed things up:

I've started to track my food again after taking a break for a while. 
I'm trying to change what I eat instead of just how much of it. 
I recognize that this is a lifestyle change, not a diet. 
I was doing cardio in the form of running six days a week, but I vastly underestimated how far and how much I was doing, so I'm reworking my exercise schedule to include more yoga and strength building. 
I've also taken an interest in learning how to cook. 

I wish you luck, I'm sure that you'll lose the weight!


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Cacowgirl, you're too much! Haha. Sometimes I think about being a personal trainer or nutritionist. OT but Happy Birthday! 

Another thing you can replace sodas and sugary drinks with are the little to-go tea packets. There are peach teas, green, lemon, raspberry, all kinds of flavors! They're ok sugar wise and even better Carb wise. They aren't bland and are very sweet, so they can kick your sweet tooth.

Most of all, find an activity that you want to do, no matter how much effort you have to put into it. Like riding, just do it! Every spare moment you have, instead of filling it with sitting down and relaxing, get moving. To lose fat and weight, you'll want to raise your heart rate for atleast 30 minutes. Do that 3 to 4 a week, and you'll be completely surprised by the changes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alyssaanne (Aug 12, 2012)

i got banded in jan, but i don't attribute it to most of my weight loss. even with the band i still eat regular portion sizes, and don't have much restriction. the reason i have lost 70lbs is because i think about everything that enters my mouth. i eat around 1300cals a day eating high protein and trying to manage my carb and fat intake to some extent. mostly i just watch cals and protein tho. myfitnesspal.com has been my savior. and the barn as well. i try to ride at least 2 times a week and my strength and balance is so much better. im 220lbs right now and want to be 150lbs, so heres to another 70lbs! :mrgreen:


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks BW! I think you might do well as a trainer or nutritionist-someone who has been through it has more credibility. Losing weight is tough, but keeping it off is a daily struggle. Keep up the good work-you are an inspiration.


----------



## mernie (May 11, 2012)

I agree about a lifestyle change. I have always found that "diets" don't work...once you get bored with that particular plan. I have struggled too so I empathize with you. Over the last year I have lost 57 pounds by cutting out refined sugar, white flour, soda, candy..Sticking to low carbs in the form of fresh veg. and fruit. Meat is always lean. I got back into the saddle a few months ago and have a weekly lesson. I feel so good and it still brings me to tears at time to have realized this dream to be riding again. I have found that I need allot of work on my underused muscles and core. I do pilates and squeeze a rubber ball between my thighs when I sit (like at the computer) My adductor muscles(inner thighs) are very poor...but improving :0) I am having fun and feeling healthy and good about myself. 20 lb. more to go, but I am a work in progress ;0)
Good luck and hang in there. It is a struggle I know. You can do it!!!! Be kind to yourself and enjoy the journey!


----------



## TheLauren (Aug 26, 2012)

I find I shed the most pounds when I record what I eat, drink enough water, and eat my breakfast. I also think that having a routine helps keep me on track.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm on my second week of p90x's lean program. It's definitely working, I'm feeling muscles that a)I didn't know I had or b)haven't used in a very long time. The core synergistics & yoga workouts I see being a big benefit to my riding. My pants are getting a little looser already, pretty stoked to see where I'm at in 12 more weeks!


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

to help cut out the soda, I started adding lemon & lime wedges to my water, 2 lemon & 1 lime wedge, crush to get the juice out, left the wedges in, stuck it in the freezer overnight & add more ice & water in the morning. I work 8-12 hour shifts at work & the flavor will last all shift


----------

